# Data Roaming Uk



## Breadman (10 Jan 2022)

Hi I'm not sure if this is where I post this question! I was in the UK for a day before Christmas transitting for a flight, I hadn't realised the data roaming charges had changed and kept my mobile data on! When I looked at my bill yesterday the charges were €187 for the day, is there anyway our of this or just take it on the chin? I am with three Ireland on a monthly bill but not in a fixed contract.


----------



## Cervelo (10 Jan 2022)

Not sure what the answer is but I do remember reading somewhere that all Irish providers wouldn't be reintroducing roaming charges for Irish customers traveling to the UK


----------



## Leo (10 Jan 2022)

They said in 2019 they would not reintroduce roaming charges for Irish customers. Also posted on their site here.

What plan are you on? You can check the charge sheet here.


----------



## Breadman (12 Jan 2022)

So basically what they are saying is that it wasn't from the day I was in the UK i was charged on the 10 hour flight I took after that, I've argued with them that my phone was on flight mode and they said it must not if been!!


----------



## Leo (13 Jan 2022)

Breadman said:


> So basically what they are saying is that it wasn't from the day I was in the UK i was charged on the 10 hour flight I took after that, I've argued with them that my phone was on flight mode and they said it must not if been!!


They'll know exactly what network you were on, so they're unlikely to be making that up. You could ask for a detailed breakdown of the usage.

What airline was it?


----------



## Breadman (18 Jan 2022)

I was on British Airways


----------



## Breadman (20 Jan 2022)

Leo said:


> They'll know exactly what network you were on, so they're unlikely to be making that up. You could ask for a detailed breakdown of the usage.
> 
> What airline was it?


I asked for a breakdown and this was their reply, I was flying London to Grand Cayman.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2022)

So you must've connected to a US network at some stage?


----------



## jpd (20 Jan 2022)

Was there a stop-over in Miami?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2022)

Are the local Cayman Islands' networks MVNO virtual operators on US physical networks by any chance?


----------



## Breadman (20 Jan 2022)

The flight was London-Cayman with an hour stopover in the bahamas where you stay on the plane but don't leave, unless it connected to a network there?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2022)

You seemed to imply originally that you had your phone on airplane mode all the time in transit (and in the Caymans?) but I suspect that that's not actually the case?


----------



## jhegarty (20 Jan 2022)

The Bahamas are +1 like the US. That could be the cause of the confusion.


----------



## vandriver (20 Jan 2022)

Three charge .... wait for it...€6.15 per MB for USA roaming.
One internet page would use €187.
They charge a frankly astonishing €16.99 in the Cayman Islands.A 10 minute YouTube video would cost €750!!!!!


----------



## vandriver (20 Jan 2022)

Did you get the text about a data roaming cap?








						Bill Pay Data Roaming Cap
					

What is the Bill Pay Data Roaming Cap?   The spend cap on data roaming offers you control over data roaming charges by capping your data spend on your Three mobile service.    This ensures you can avoid a data roaming bill that is higher than you expect.   You can decide if you want to spend...




					community.three.ie


----------



## hazelgreen (29 Jan 2022)

I have  had to visit UK in past year many times and am pleasantly surprised that my phone acts as if it is in Ireland so no extras for data usage or phonecalls but there was a charge for a text message I think.  I am on GoMo.   I had heard that with Brexit this was going to stop.


----------



## Leo (31 Jan 2022)

hazelgreen said:


> I have  had to visit UK in past year many times and am pleasantly surprised that my phone acts as if it is in Ireland so no extras for data usage or phonecalls but there was a charge for a text message I think.  I am on GoMo.   I had heard that with Brexit this was going to stop.


All Irish providers have confirmed they will not apply roaming charges to customers travelling to the UK.


----------



## time to plan (17 Feb 2022)

Leo said:


> All Irish providers have confirmed they will not apply roaming charges to customers travelling to the UK.


I went to the UK last year and can confirm this is the case. I can also confirm that my bandwidth was choked to the extent that I was unable to send a Whatsapp text message for 3 entire days.


----------



## Leo (17 Feb 2022)

time to plan said:


> I can also confirm that my bandwidth was choked to the extent that I was unable to send a Whatsapp text message for 3 entire days.


That's mad!! Just wait for your provider to offer an add-on now for decent bandwidth.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Feb 2022)

time to plan said:


> I went to the UK last year and can confirm this is the case. I can also confirm that my bandwidth was choked to the extent that I was unable to send a Whatsapp text message for 3 entire days.


What Irish carrier were you with?


----------



## time to plan (17 Feb 2022)

ClubMan said:


> What Irish carrier were you with?


Tesco Mobile. No problems in Ireland.


----------



## time to plan (17 Feb 2022)

Leo said:


> That's mad!! Just wait for your provider to offer an add-on now for decent bandwidth.


I'm SHOCKED, SHOCKED that a mobile phone operator could act so unethically.


----------



## lomber (15 Jun 2022)

Tesco mobile are terrible. I had to switch as the internet was so poor. Im still on them for calls on a different sim fitted into a gsm alarm dialler but the internet is unusable.
Vodafone is a much better network, better than Eir/Gomo , their internet is rock solid  here and in the UK and not too expensive either on prepay, Vodax is 20 for unlimited internet (fast enough theres no buffering at 1080 when tethered)/texts and 100mins, I think its 30 for unlimited calls and texts and internet. I run a gomo sim in another slot on my phone( for unlimited calls @10e a month) so can compare the two.


----------



## Eithneangela (6 Sep 2022)

Sorry for adding to this thread, but i’m in France, using Tesco Mobile, and can’t get Roaming Data even though I have a full allowance. Spent a fruitless day yesterday on Tesco Mobile Chat changing loads of things (APN....), none of which I ever needed to do before. Hubby on Gomo, no problems. Anyone got any idea why this is happening?


----------



## Babby (6 Sep 2022)

You can be on airplane mode and still connect to wifi - it is possible to do this on iPhone - this may have been the issue


----------



## Eithneangela (6 Sep 2022)

Not in Airplane mode, not an iPhone.


----------



## gipimann (6 Sep 2022)

Eithneangela said:


> Sorry for adding to this thread, but i’m in France, using Tesco Mobile, and can’t get Roaming Data even though I have a full allowance. Spent a fruitless day yesterday on Tesco Mobile Chat changing loads of things (APN....), none of which I ever needed to do before. Hubby on Gomo, no problems. Anyone got any idea why this is happening?


I'm with 48, who don't use 4g network for roaming. It's promised soon, I'm told. Best I can get is 3g - provided the operators in the country you're visiting haven't switched off their 3g network. Some EU countries have done this. I'm in Croatia at the moment and can't use data on my phone.
I wonder if Tesco Mobile are in the same situation?


----------



## Eithneangela (7 Sep 2022)

I’ve successfully used my Tesco Mobile with DataRoaming in France for at least 4 years, until this year. So something has changed this year, Tesco Mobile gave me a new SIM card when I returned from France in June, having had no Roaming data for the duration. Still not working.


----------



## Feemar5 (8 Sep 2022)

gipimann said:


> I'm with 48, who don't use 4g network for roaming. It's promised soon, I'm told. Best I can get is 3g - provided the operators in the country you're visiting haven't switched off their 3g network. Some EU countries have done this. I'm in Croatia at the moment and can't use data on my phone.
> I wonder if Tesco Mobile are in the same situation?


48 are useless for roaming - we were in Derry last week and couldn't even make calls unless we were connected to hotel wifi.   Reported to 48 and no response.


----------



## nest egg (9 Sep 2022)

This may explain it








						Tesco Mobile warns of 'interruptions' to data roaming
					

It comes as some European countries turn off their 3G networks




					www.newstalk.com


----------



## Eithneangela (9 Sep 2022)

It might, except Tesco Mobile installed a new SIM card in my phone last month to supposedly overcome this. No success.


----------

